# couta snot



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

salticrak said:


>


Like two ships passing in the night.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like a good week. How much longer till you get squatters rights on camp crak?

Why does the LT in second last photo have usb cable coming out mouth. Have the fish started recording their dustings on gopro?


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Cav you going Sunday/monday? Im likley to be a go.

Salti, it's in the writing mate


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I've sat and listened to the relentless outpouring of crap from your gob for a while now, but to question beetroot on burgers is ridiculous, and I personally I can't let this one go. How the hell do you pass the test to stay in the country with an attitude like that?


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Naas mate, ..bait so thick you could walk on it. ;-)


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Hope Abott and Hockey haven't heard of the rich reapings of camp crak or we might be hearing of a crak tax


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Another awesome day at DI it was&#8230;.. Arrived late wednesday morning at 9am and paddled straight out to meet the lads with fish already in the hatch. Was lucky enough to land a 1m cobe and a similar size spanish before heading in.

Paddled out in the arvo&#8230;. for a few hits and misses&#8230;. thinking I might be in for a donut, but then the salti spurs me on to land a couple of spanish&#8230;. including my new pb 127cm&#8230;   

What a bloody awesome spot it is salti&#8230; all I can say is thanks for sharing your fishing passion&#8230;.. the old crak is always trying to help out!


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

You guys are making me so jealous, maybe I need to get down to DI


----------



## Tarzan (Aug 7, 2012)

The trip has been covered pretty well so I just have a quick bit of footage and a couple of pics to put up.







Bugger bit my foot


First Cobia

Another big thanks to salti for sharing his tips, tricks, organic beef and the badgering and belittling of my fishing abilities over the last few trips.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

You the King Salti 4 sure, putting all the boys onto the fish.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

nice tarzan,
close one there on the toes,
looks like you done real well. nice cobes and Spanish. cy a out there soon.


----------

